
$17M or $70M? 1930s Porsche fails to sell after auction snafu - weinzierl
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/08/18/success/sothebys-first-porsche-auction/index.html
======
TaylorGood
Whether they were trying to pull a “Banksy” or not is unclear, but if this was
accidental, the announcer should’ve stated such rather than trying to slickly
blame it on his accent. It wasn’t just his pronouncing but also displayed on
the screens.

